# The girls in the pool. (Picture heavy)



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

Missed two of them.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Those are great pictures! I love the waiting at the gate one. LOL Those floaties are very neat!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

That's so cool that they get on the floats! Are they just normal floats or special ones for dogs?


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

it's so funny how they use floaties !!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great pictures! Looks like everyone had a fun day.


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

Golden Miles' Dad said:


> That's so cool that they get on the floats! Are they just normal floats or special ones for dogs?


 
There are just floats we buy at Wal-Mart. They are low to the water so they can jump off and swim back and get on them. We go through a few of them a year as the tend to tear the webbing but the girls love them.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

That is so cute how they just sit on the floats and float around.


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

I love the pictures! 
They are just chillaxin!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

OMG the floats are too funny!!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We have those same floats for our pool, but Tucker could never haul his butt onto one of them!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pictures. I like the one of the three of them sunbathing on their pool floats.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG, I LOVE these pictures!!! Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

great pics of your pups enjoying a leisurely swim. Those floats are very cool, heck who needs to dog paddle when you can just float


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

AWWWW!!!! These are the cutest pictures ever!!! I can't believe they use those floaties!! Sure looks like they had a great time


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

awww thats so cute!!


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

What fun. I love the floats too.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

That is just too good to be true what fun that must be!

We have a pool very similar to yours and I have been afraid to let my pup into it. Im thinking about changing my mind though.

Great pictures of your pack...thanks for sharing!

Al & Tuff Dog


----------



## Farbauti (Jan 7, 2009)

Those pics are adorable! Had to laugh at the 3 of them floating around....it was just too cute


----------



## 00accord4cyl (Jun 2, 2009)

i got a great laugh with pic 6 and all three of them laying out haha


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Great pictures! Looks like a really fun day!


----------



## mesuezee (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow! How is it cleaning your filter after they go swimming?? I only have 1 and I'm afraid of the clean up after. So tell the truth.....how much hair is in there after a day of swimming???LOL!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Absolutely darling! They are a riot!


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

It's definitely a dog's life. Great pics.


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

mesuezee said:


> Wow! How is it cleaning your filter after they go swimming?? I only have 1 and I'm afraid of the clean up after. So tell the truth.....how much hair is in there after a day of swimming???LOL!!!


 
We use a sand filter and have had no problems with it so far. You have to clean the strainer basket a couple of time after they are done swimming and do a little skimming but all in all it’s not been a problem.


----------



## jasnday (Sep 14, 2008)

ahaha cool how there sitting on the floats!!


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

These are the most hilarious pictures ever! I cant believe they are all hanging out on rafts, lol. I can really relate to that first picture too like "come on, hurry up would ya."


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love them all floating on their own floats. We have those same floats but I need to get new ones because Bama ripped up our last one. I love the wide deck for them to jump off of into the water. We are going to be widening ours because they all like to stand on the steps and it makes it hard when all three are up there. Do they all know to get out by the steps and not try to grab the side. Or do you have some wedding steps too?


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Those are the cutest and best pool pics I've seen! I love the shot of the three of them nonchalantly lounging on their own floaty. Thanks for the smile! 

~Jackie


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> I love them all floating on their own floats. We have those same floats but I need to get new ones because Bama ripped up our last one. I love the wide deck for them to jump off of into the water. We are going to be widening ours because they all like to stand on the steps and it makes it hard when all three are up there. Do they all know to get out by the steps and not try to grab the side. Or do you have some wedding steps too?


We have steps that are kind of wedding style steps. They don’t seam to have any trouble going up them and getting out of the pool. They have not been able to go down the steps and just jump off the deck. At least Abby and Sydney jump. Natalie makes us push a raft up to the steps to get on it so she can get in the pool. We hope she will one day just follow the other two and jump in before she realizes what she did. We are always in the pool with them and have taught them to go to the steps to get out so far we have had no problem with any pool damage. We do have a carpet on the deck and the top of the pool where they jump so they will not slip running to jump off.

Here is Sydney and Abby going for big air on a jump.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too cute, love all the pictures..love them floating and relaxing!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Love the pictures!!! Especially the one of all 3 of them lounging on their floaties  I've never seen anything like that before...too cool!


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

We have an above ground pool too. Did you make your deck?...I'd like to have a deck because our pup likes to swim (with us) but he's getting too big to hand over to eachother over the edge.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

OMG... these photos are terrific!!! I can't believe that they'll all boogey around the pool on those rafts lol!!!!


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

BJSalz said:


> We have an above ground pool too. Did you make your deck?...I'd like to have a deck because our pup likes to swim (with us) but he's getting too big to hand over to eachother over the edge.


 
Yes I made the deck with a little help from the family. It was a bit of work but well worth it as it really makes the pool more fun for everyone especially the dogs.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Love the pictures - love the floats !


----------



## kody's_mama (Apr 24, 2009)

How did them getting on the floaties start?


----------



## Sarah_85 (Dec 5, 2008)

what great photos


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

what great photos- love them sitting on the floats- must get one and see if Asha likes them!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww, that's so cute! What a group of lucky and cute Goldens!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

LOVE the Floaties!!!!!!!!! OMG That was excellent!!!!

You MUST get that on video and send into AFV!!!!!!!


----------

